
Android Steals Market Share from iPhone - Concours
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/android_steals_market_share_from_iphone.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
drivebyacct
I love seeing the same data repeated over and over and over with no new
analysis over the last time I read it. Especially when the data has been
available and has been being talked about for a month now...

~~~
ZeroGravitas
How did they manage to get the figures for May a month ago?

edit: deleting this bit as I extrapolated a trend wrongly, got my years mixed
up.

